# are upside down jellyfish really reef safe



## reefman5

online at reefscavengers.com I saw some upside down jelly fish and it said they were reef safe but I was not sure :fish:


----------



## leveldrummer

they may be reef safe, but it doesnt seem like a good animal to introduce, i believe they have a poor survival rate. (not 100% sure of that though)


----------



## flamingo

They're an "easier" species to keep, but imho, not worth it.
Definitely not suited for a reef tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt

The jump around and need lots of light, and their stings pack quite a punch. I wouldn't think them particularly safe for anything, especially reefs, but I've never tried it.

One of the kewlest places on the planet I've found is in the Florida Keys. It's a big shallow flats area in which tens of thousands of these things are covering the entire bottom. They come in a wide range of bright colors, so it looked like a vast and gorgeous garden.


----------



## Ice

Don't jellyfish need special tanks to be successful ?


----------



## Guest

Ice said:


> Don't jellyfish need special tanks to be successful ?


Usually, yes. But upside-down jellyfish are a little bit different. They dont "swim" through the water like other common jellies, for instance moon jellies. They spend most of their time on the bottom with their tentacles up, much like an anemone. They actually only spend the very early part of their lifecycle free-swimming. 
Nice photo of one:


----------



## wetpetshawaii

one day I was strolling along a canal in Hawaii and found tons of them all over in about a foot of water so I decided to bring a couple home and show my boys....we put it their 20 gallon tank....and guess what....It killed *A L L * the fish......never do that again.....


----------



## jasno999

wetpetshawaii said:


> one day I was strolling along a canal in Hawaii and found tons of them all over in about a foot of water so I decided to bring a couple home and show my boys....we put it their 20 gallon tank....and guess what....It killed *A L L * the fish......never do that again.....



Ha ha--

Kind of serves you right for taking something out of the ocean illegally......


----------



## wetpetshawaii

people take things out of the ocean all the time....to learn about sealife(research),(hobby)....(to eat)....(to make a living) if you have a commercial licence though....you never fish? dive? etc?....maybe one day you can come to Hawaii and I can take you out on my boat.....I guarantee you will get addicted...anyways I have a licence to legally collect species and sell to pet stores...so Im not breaking any laws...the upsidedown jellyfish was something new I came across one day and my boys and I bonded trying to take care of them...the fishes in the tank died because of the jellyfish sting(finding nemo) needless to say the jellyfish lived....all the way back to the canal where I got them from....just curious as to why your on a fish forum if it bothers you that aquatic life are taken from the ocean 90% of the fish you see at the store came out of some ocean...dont say captive bred either....because in order for a fish to be captive bred it would have had to originate from a fish that cam out of the ocean....??? hmmmm anyway no hard feelings....have a good one!!! Aloha!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt

EDIT: nevermind; he beat me to it.


----------

